

New Blood at The New Republic - mfitzerald
http://blog.submittable.com/2013/02/new-blood-at-the-new-republic/

======
sampsonjs
Foer is failing upwards I see. Unless the tech golden boy is firing deadwood
like Leon Weisswhatshisname and Paul Berman, etc. etc. etc., it's still the
same old crap. I guess you're supposed to be excited by the fact that he's
using his momentary large fortune to bring in "literary" ringers. I read the
Kirn piece that was raved about in the link: apparently they're going to
become an unintentional New Yorker parody("Barack Obama is a slender, middle
aged man with a warm smile and close-cropped graying hair.....").

